# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Trao đổi kinh nghiệm >  Nơi đâu bán visme và ray 2nd, kinh nghiệm chọn ray nào visme nào phù hợp mục đích !

## Nam CNC

---- thông tin mới


Bãi quận 8 Dương Bá Trạc ,sếp Quẹo mới về lô ray và visme anh em nào cần thì vào mua nhé.

---- ray thì có SHS , SSR , HSR 20,25 giá 380K/1kg , thương lượng chắc 350K/1kh bán luôn , em nghiêm cấm bác nào vào mua giá cao hơn nhé ,nên suy nghĩ cho người đi sau mua.
---- Visme thì về 1 lô nho nhỏ phi 14 ren 5 , cấp chính xác C7 , phù hợp đồ gỗ , có mấy em phi 20 ren 5 C7 luôn , quá phù hợp đồ gỗ , hay điêu khắc đòi hỏi độ chính xác không cực cao .

---- Visme dài trên 1.2m thì có thể đến tiệm Phát cuối đường Vĩnh Viễn , nơi này bán giá lẻ từng cây không theo Kg , nhưng thấy giá rẻ hơn hồi trước, ray trượt cũng có luôn

---- Ngoài ra còn có 1 sếp tên Hưng ngoài Hà Tôn Quyền , bán giá cũng như bãi quận 8 chuyên ray thôi , có thể có ray con lăn , ray SHS 25 dài , nhanh tay thì còn , giá 350-400K/1kg

----Visme chính xác cao thì chịu khó đến Thanh Hùng đường ao đôi mà mua , nhưng cái gì cũng to vật vã , rã máy công nghiệp mà , nhưng mua ở đây đòi hỏi kinh nghiệm , vì phải biết cái gì còn ngon chứ không thôi như răng bà già.


Mục thứ 2 , cấp chính xác nào xài cho cái gì ???


Visme hay ray thì cấp chính xác có ghi chú trên thân , visme thì rõ ràng nhất ví dụ NSK ghi là C1Z---C7Z , từ chính xác cao đến thấp , ray thì 2nd đa số đều cấp chính xác cao hơn C7 , mà nó cũng không có ghi chú gì nên em cũng không rõ ràng lắm, chỉ dựa vào kinh nghiệm mà chọn.


**Với em , gỗ C7 là phù hợp nhất , ít nhất sai số vị trí lặp lại là 0.02mm, chỉ có đồng hồ so mới thấy chứ tay và mắt thường mù tịt,với C7 cho tốc độ quay nhanh , cũng hợp với anh em làm máy lần đầu lỡ có lệch bé tẹo thì cũng lướt qua được.

**C5 là dùng cho kim loại vô tư rồi , như hãng tormach thần thánh chỉ dùng đến C5 ( P5 ) , để tăng thêm độ chính xác cao hơn thì dùng double nut

**với C4 hay P4 cũng là cấp chính xác cho Kim loại , hay bạc đạn là cho spindle độ chính xác cao

**C3 thì không giỡn được , ít nhất lắp ghép phải có kinh nghiệm , chổ lắp ghép phải phay phẳng , có gờ còn không phải chơi tới đồng hồ so

** C2-C1 thì em chưa đụng đến nhưng muốn ngon thì mài đi lắp ghép mới mượt được hehehe.


Toàn là kinh nghiệm bản thân nên phán bừa , ai tin thì tin còn không cứ thử 1 lần sẽ biết  , muốn chuẩn thì phải nhở sếp Nhat Son post tài liệu hãng mới được.

----------

ABCNC, anhcos, CBNN, cncbibe, cuoibuon167, duonghoang, em chỉ hát, Gamo, h-d, hung1706, hungdn, katerman, lkcnc, Luyến, Mr.L, ngocsut, nguyencnc86, nhatson, occutit, ppgas, solero, taih2, thanhtrung, tranphong248, trung_tuan, VanToan234, windowsvl

----------


## Nam CNC

Mong các bác nào hay đi mua hàng mà không đặt nặng kinh doanh có thể cập nhật thường xuyên tình hình nơi bán và hàng hóa , biết đâu nhiều anh em cần mua mà không có nhiều thời gian đi lại

----------

em chỉ hát, Luyến, nhatson, taih2, thuyên1982, zentic

----------


## cuoibuon167

Cho mình hỏi ngày lễ, chủ nhật những kho này có bán không bác ơi! em ở xa nên chỉ bắt xe lên Sài gòn vào ngày lễ và chủ nhật thôi!

----------


## nguyencnc86

hàng chuẩn cảm ơn bác namcnc, hàng thk 2nd còn tốt hơn hẳn cn
bác nào cần thông số kỹ thuật, các câtlogue các model liên hệ mình gửi cho không thiếu thứ gì fell free tha hồ nghiên cứu thiết kế

----------

thangbkc4

----------


## hoctap256

em toàn đi mua 280k..... không bán ta đi về  :Smile: )

----------


## linhdt1121

280k đơn vị tính là met,kg,cây hay là gì bác.bác chia sẻ cái nơi bán cho với tí kinh nghiệm để nguời bán ko cho mình về vs ae đc ko

----------


## hoangkhoiart

Có một bãi khá lớn ( sếp Quẹo mua tại đây với số lượng lớn nguyên lô). Bác nào cần mua với giá 300k có thể liên hệ bái nhà mình Ngã tư Gò Mây

----------


## huyquynhbk

ae trong Nam nhiều chỗ mua quá . ngoài này e chả biết tìm ở đâu.hix!

----------


## Nam CNC

bãi lớn lấy từ cha Đài Loan đường ao đôi chứ đâu,  mà mua đâu có dễ. Hiện tại ai rã máy mạnh nhất mà lòi ra mấy cây visme và trượt này nữa.... nếu mua được tại chỗ thì giá tầm 250K-300K là hết mức nhưng xem hắn có thèm nhìn mình hay không chứ nói gì bán.

----------


## Nam CNC

chú Hoàng dạo này bán hàng được , mong chú buôn bán tốt hơn trước thì anh em mới mua bán mạnh được. À chú Hoàng có bãi riêng rồi hả , rãnh rỗi ghé qua lựa hàng à.

----------


## hoangkhoiart

> bãi lớn lấy từ cha Đài Loan đường ao đôi chứ đâu,  mà mua đâu có dễ. Hiện tại ai rã máy mạnh nhất mà lòi ra mấy cây visme và trượt này nữa.... nếu mua được tại chỗ thì giá tầm 250K-300K là hết mức nhưng xem hắn có thèm nhìn mình hay không chứ nói gì bán.


Anh Nam rành quá nhỉ. Em mua giá 250k nguyên lô lựa chọn tổng khoảng 50tr. Ông Quẹo mua 200k nguyên lô tổng hợp lên tới tiền trăm. Nói chung là mua mấy món khỏi vào mất công.

----------


## hoangkhoiart

> chú Hoàng dạo này bán hàng được , mong chú buôn bán tốt hơn trước thì anh em mới mua bán mạnh được. À chú Hoàng có bãi riêng rồi hả , rãnh rỗi ghé qua lựa hàng à.


Cũng không có nhiều. Em lấy hàng chủ yếu Ray, vitme để dùng bác nào cần thì chia lại. Motor Driver thì dùng hàng China em lấy mỗi lần 50 bộ nhập trực tiếp.

----------


## hoctap256

> 280k đơn vị tính là met,kg,cây hay là gì bác.bác chia sẻ cái nơi bán cho với tí kinh nghiệm để nguời bán ko cho mình về vs ae đc ko


280k/kg bác ạ,

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em thấy dân chơi bây giờ ngán cha Hùng rồi, bán mắc như cắt cổ gà, có khi anh em trên diễn dàn bán còn hợp túi tiền hơn. 
Em bay vô hỏi cái cây vitme dài cỡ 1m hành trình 700mm doublenut phi 30 mà chả phán 2tr5 là em trả lại, lên xe đi về ngay =)). Khổ thân con bé học BK TPHCM làm đồ án 3 cơ khí bay vô lựa cặp ray 35 3 block trượt chà bá lửa. Em thấy nhỏ bé em thương nên nháy nháy mắt ra hiệu mà nhỏ tưởng em có ý đồ đen thâm sì gì đấy nên em nó quay cổ qua cho bác ấy cứa 1 phát ngọt ơ.
Kinh nghiệm là bãi nào nổi tiếng quá cũng có giá cắt cổ theo sự nổi tiếng ấy nên ráng canh me anh em xả hàng thì mình lụm là an toàn túi gạo hehehe

----------


## hoangkhoiart

@ hoctap Ray trượt này bản bn vậy bác. ở trong này giá 280k/kg chắc phảy ray 35-40

----------


## Nam CNC

Hoctap256 mua được loại ray tải nặng của NSK nha , loại này cũng không kém gì SHS đâu à.

----------

hoctap256

----------


## hoctap256

bác hoangkhoiart chê trình thằng hoctap mua bán quá....
em bảo không bán giá đó là em về chủ cửa hàng ....gói hàng luôn!

----------


## hoangkhoiart

> bác hoangkhoiart chê trình thằng hoctap mua bán quá....
> em bảo không bán giá đó là em về chủ cửa hàng ....gói hàng luôn!


Ái dà chắc tại ngoài đó tụi bán hàng dễ chịu. Tụi bãi trong này hơi chảnh.

----------


## cncbibe

Hình như giá cả bên chỗ quận 8 lên rồi hay sao hả các bác???

Thứ 6 vừa rồi em lọ mọ ra đó tìm mua vitme nhưng quán nào cũng hết giá 450k-500k/kg.
Với lại vitme gì mà toàn bọc nilon không thì sao mà test và kiểm tra được trời.
Tìm hoài không được vitme em mua được 4 ray trượt tròn NB D20 có đế 500mm + 2 block mỗi ray với giá 270k/kg.
Không biết em mua thế có đúng giá không? Vì đang tính mua thêm mấy cái nữa.
Các bác cho em ít thông tin về giá cả để thứ 6 này em còn đi chợ.

Ngoài đó em cũng thấy có nhiều nhôm profile. Hôm trước em cũng hỏi qua giá thì các bác đó kêu 70k/kg. Bác nào cần thì ghé qua đó.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## sieunhim

Em ra đó 5-6 lần rồi, vitme dạo này nó bán đắt vãi mà tùm lum đồ hết, thi thoảng ra đó me hàng mới về chộp đc cái gì giá hợp lý thì bụp ko thì thôi, mà bọn nó bán theo tâm trạng sao ý  :Frown: , hôm rùi lụm đc 2 cây trượt thk mới về dài ~1m3 thấy ngon lên lụm mặc dù giá hơi chát + ra cái shop đầu kiếm đc ít nhôm profile.

Tính sơ sơ cây vitme ngoài đó ~ hàng tbi mới rồi nên e cũng định mua hàng tbi mới mà chưa hỏi kỹ không biết chỗ bán có gia công tiện để lắp gối đỡ + motor luôn ko chứ về  mà đi kiếm được chỗ tiện mệt mỏi lun

----------


## vuotquaconsong

mai nay em đi bãi, không biết có món nào ưng ý không đây

----------


## vusvus

các bác cập nhật tình hình giá cả cho ae với ạ, e có ghé bãi bên Dương Bá Trạc, không biết quận 8 còn bãi nào nữa không các bác

----------


## Duccdt06

Bên dương bá trạc thấy giá cũng chát lắm

----------


## vusvus

các bác cho e hỏi chọn vít me thế nào ạ, e cầm vào nut lắc thử thì thấy nó có độ rơ, 10 cây thì khoảng 8 cây rơ. rơ dọc trục cũng có nhưng ít hơn (khoảng 4/10) e cảm nhận được luôn, vậy cái vụ rơ khi cầm vào nut mà lắc là bình thường hay nó thuộc là bà già rồi các bác?

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> các bác cho e hỏi chọn vít me thế nào ạ, e cầm vào nut lắc thử thì thấy nó có độ rơ, 10 cây thì khoảng 8 cây rơ. rơ dọc trục cũng có nhưng ít hơn (khoảng 4/10) e cảm nhận được luôn, vậy cái vụ rơ khi cầm vào nut mà lắc là bình thường hay nó thuộc là bà già rồi các bác?


Như vậy là bi hoặc vitme mòn quá rồi .cũng có thể bị thiếu bi
Mấy cây vitme mới em thấy chả rơ tẹo nào
Tiện cho em hỏi Ray 4 rãnh bi thì cứng vững và chính xác hơn loại 2 rãnh bi
tại sao ng ta vẫn chế tạo loại 2 rãnh bi tới size 25-30 ...mà không dùng loại 4 rảnh bi size 15

----------


## saudau

E thấy yếu tố tương quan giữa tải và tốc độ là lý do chính ah.

----------


## Nam CNC

ông Vusvus ở đâu , nếu ở Sài Gòn thì ghé qua nhà em , em chỉ cho 1 bài lựa ray và visme , phân biệt các loại luôn rồi sau này mua khỏi sợ lầm , ở nhà em đủ loại , bác thoải mái tham khảo.


Còn ray thì tại sao có 2 rãnh hay 4 rãnh

- 2 rãnh hay 4 rãnh chính xác cũng như nhau nhưng khả năng chịu tải khác nhau
- 2 rãnh thông thường bố trí 2 bên nên khả năng khả năng chống xoắn hay tì đè sẽ yếu hơn , nó chỉ có tác dụng chủ yếu trượt truyền động trong các máy tự động hay điện tử thôi , tải nhẹ , trượt nhanh , êm ái và giá thành cũng rẻ hơn 4 rãnh , do đó khi chế tạo hãng biết xài đồ gì là hiệu quả mà
- Còn đa số anh em trên đây chủ yếu làm máy phay , tiện , và nguồn ray tiếp cận giá ve chai nên có thể thì cứ quất 4 rãnh bi luôn cho nó phê .

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## vusvus

đúng là em ở Sài Gòn bác ạ, bác inbox giúp e cái địa chỉ hôm nào e ghé bác chỉ e 1 khóa nha, e cám ơn bác nhiều ạ

----------


## Nam CNC

134 Vĩnh Hội , F4, Q4

----------

vusvus

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> ông Vusvus ở đâu , nếu ở Sài Gòn thì ghé qua nhà em , em chỉ cho 1 bài lựa ray và visme , phân biệt các loại luôn rồi sau này mua khỏi sợ lầm , ở nhà em đủ loại , bác thoải mái tham khảo.
> 
> 
> Còn ray thì tại sao có 2 rãnh hay 4 rãnh
> 
> - 2 rãnh hay 4 rãnh chính xác cũng như nhau nhưng khả năng chịu tải khác nhau
> - 2 rãnh thông thường bố trí 2 bên nên khả năng khả năng chống xoắn hay tì đè sẽ yếu hơn , nó chỉ có tác dụng chủ yếu trượt truyền động trong các máy tự động hay điện tử thôi , tải nhẹ , trượt nhanh , êm ái và giá thành cũng rẻ hơn 4 rãnh , do đó khi chế tạo hãng biết xài đồ gì là hiệu quả mà
> - Còn đa số anh em trên đây chủ yếu làm máy phay , tiện , và nguồn ray tiếp cận giá ve chai nên có thể thì cứ quất 4 rãnh bi luôn cho nó phê .


Vậy đối với vitme cùng size cùng bước thì đường kính viên bi khác nhau thì sẽ khác nhau thế nào ạ.

----------


## Nam CNC

visme cùng size hay cùng bước thì cũng rất khó đánh giá đường kính viên bi , có thể visme của germany thì viên bi khác với japan , nó theo tiêu chuẩn khác nhau.

Đa số em nhìn rãnh bi visme em đánh gía xem viên bi thôi , rãnh bi bằng nhau thì xài chung bi , còn đường kính visme không ảnh hưởng gì cả.

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> visme cùng size hay cùng bước thì cũng rất khó đánh giá đường kính viên bi , có thể visme của germany thì viên bi khác với japan , nó theo tiêu chuẩn khác nhau.
> 
> Đa số em nhìn rãnh bi visme em đánh gía xem viên bi thôi , rãnh bi bằng nhau thì xài chung bi , còn đường kính visme không ảnh hưởng gì cả.


Vâng. Ý em là em có 2 cây 1405 rãnh bi nó khác nhau thì dg kính viên bi cũng khác nhau nhỉ.
Thế thì  nó khác nhau về hoạt động và đọ chính xác .tải .... như thế nào ạ

----------


## Nam CNC

chắc cái này tìm catalogue của hãng mà tra rồi ạ.

----------


## vusvus

em cám ơn bác Nam CNC đã khai sáng cho e cái món vít me này ạ, sáng này e qua chỗ xếp Quẹo tìm được cây c3z về nhà e hý hửng...chơi ngu tháo thử ra xem nội thất rồi lắp vào sao nó lại không đầy bi nhỉ? e thấy thiếu khoảng vài ba viên ko biết là do NSK nó làm thế hay sao (bác nào biết trả lời hộ e), vả lại lắp bi vào rồi nó cũng không mượt bằng lúc đầu. 

rồi e tra thử catalog thấy có 1 khái niệm là *SPACER BALL* em thắc mắc tra tìm thử xem spacer ball là gì thì được thông tin đó là những viên bi nhỏ hơn viên bi chịu tải vài micromet nằm xen kẽ như hình. ôi thôi tới đây thì em xác định là đã ăn phải cám rồi


các bác tháo nut nên cẩn thận tra catalog kỹ xem nó có dùng spacer ball không nhé

----------


## ducduy9104

> em cám ơn bác Nam CNC đã khai sáng cho e cái món vít me này ạ, sáng này e qua chỗ xếp Quẹo tìm được cây c3z về nhà e hý hửng...chơi ngu tháo thử ra xem nội thất rồi lắp vào sao nó lại không đầy bi nhỉ? e thấy thiếu khoảng vài ba viên ko biết là do NSK nó làm thế hay sao (bác nào biết trả lời hộ e), vả lại lắp bi vào rồi nó cũng không mượt bằng lúc đầu. 
> 
> rồi e tra thử catalog thấy có 1 khái niệm là *SPACER BALL* em thắc mắc tra tìm thử xem spacer ball là gì thì được thông tin đó là những viên bi nhỏ hơn viên bi chịu tải vài micromet nằm xen kẽ như hình. ôi thôi tới đây thì em xác định là đã ăn phải cám rồi
> 
> 
> các bác tháo nut nên cẩn thận tra catalog kỹ xem nó có dùng spacer ball không nhé


Trong bạc đạn người ta dùng spacer bằng thau, nhựa để bi lăn không cạ vào nhau làm mất đi ưu thế ma sát lăn. Còn trong vít me bi, bi chạy theo rãnh xoay vòng nên dùng spacer là không khả thi vì dễ bị kẹt, vì vậy họ mới dùng viên bi nhỏ hơn để làm spacer. Bác cứ hình dung nếu 2 viên bi to bằng nhau và nằm kế nhau thì khi lăn hoặc là điểm tiếp xúc giữa 2 viên sẽ ma sát trượt hoặc 2 điểm tiếp xúc với thành sẽ ma sát trượt làm cây vít me rít hơn.

----------


## Nam CNC

em chưa xem tài liệu nên chưa thấy cái này , dùng thước cặp đo bi chính xác 0.01 thì thấy tất cả các viên bi trong visme là bằng nhau , còn micro thì không có thước đo nên không biết , do đó cứ cho hết vào là xong .

việc ráp lại không mượt như cũ thì bác Vusvus này đã để vài viên kẹt vào đường hồi bi rồi , khi vào cái ngóc ngách trong cùng , nó không có đường nào để chạy nữa nên em nó bị trượt ma sát và rít , do đó phải tháo ra hết , lấy bi ra hết , tháo nút rời khỏi visme để kiểm tra xem có kẹt bi không và sau đó ráp lại từng viên cẩn thận xem không có viên nào kẹt vào đường hồi bi nữa , bảo đảm mượt mà như cũ , và khoảng hở 1 giữa 2 viên bi cuối cùng tầm khoảng cách 1 viên thôi chứ không thể nào là 1 khoảng lớn được đâu ( nếu không làm mất vài viên.

chúc bác có nhiều kinh nghiệm lắp ráp bi visme .... mà sau này cái gì chưa biết thì đừng có phá , hay tìm hiểu kỹ rồi hẵn phá hehehe.

----------


## vusvus

em chưa hiểu rõ bi bị kẹt vào đường hồi bi là thế nào, có phải nó là cái đoạn bỏ trống không có bi ở 2 đầu của nut không bác, e đâu có làm lọt viên bi nào trong đó đâu, vả lại cây vít me của e bây giờ nó bị kẹt theo chu kỳ (khoảng 1 vòng tuần hoàn bi), gọi là kẹt thôi chứ nó cũng không nặng tay hơn bình thường là bao.
- 1 trang catalog của nsk 

- 1 tài liệu nội bộ của NSK về ballscrew có nói đến spacer ball
Ball_Screw_Tutorial.pdf

----------

CKD

----------


## Nam CNC

tui nói kẹt là kẹt ... chú có nói tui cái gì cũng được , tui nói kẹt mà. Cứ làm lại 1 lần thì sao nào.

----------

vusvus

----------


## vusvus

nghe lời bác Nam em quyết định tháo ra và tiện thể lau bi cho sạch sẽ, nhưng có vài viên lau mãi mà nó không bóng lên như mấy viên khác

em tìm cách phân loại load ball và spacer ball bằng cây thước cặp cùi bắp của TQ, thử cặp chặt 1 viên bỏ các viên còn lại qua rãnh thì không có viên nào lọt qua được rồi đổi viên khác thì có vài viên lọt qua, em cũng phát hiện mấy viên lọt qua được là những viên bóng hơn, sau khi bỏ từng viên qua thì có chính xác 26 viên load ball và 26 viên spacer ball

hiện e vẫn chưa gắn lại do trời tối quá mà đèn đóm ở cty thì mờ mịt, về nhà đem vào toilet gắn cho sáng sủa.

----------


## hung1706

cây vitme của bác vút vút là dạng hồi bi ngoài nên lắp bi dễ dàng roài, tháo cái vòng hồi bi ra rồi thả bi vào từ từ, vừa thả vừa xoay là nó vô hết thoai  :Big Grin: .

----------

vusvus

----------


## Nam CNC

em tôn bác làm sư phụ , cái cây thước số mitutoyo 0.01mm còn chưa thấy được viên nào lớn nhỏ , toàn là bằng nhau vậy mà bác lấy cây thước xác mía cùi bắp mà phân biệt được . Thôi bỏ qua cái mục viên bi lớn nhỏ đi , em chẳng tin là ai có thể tìm ra viên nào lớn nhỏ.

ráp lại từng viên từ từ vào rãnh là xong thôi.


đọc lại cái đoạn bác đã post bằng tiếng anh , em không biết có hiểu sai hay không , em chỉ thấy rằng thỉnh thoảng NSK mới bỏ những viên spacer ball để tạo độ mượt chứ không có đoạn nào nói nó bỏ 1/2 viên bi là spacer ball , bác trích dẫn cái đoạn hóc bà tó nào ra làm loạn hiểu biết của em về visme bi , em không bao giờ tin là 1/2 là spacer ball .

Đa số các viên bi khi lắp đầy là không bao giờ chiếm trọn không gian , nó sẽ có 1 khoảng trống 1-2 viên bi , thay vì để khoảng trống này nó xài spacer ball.


trong con trượt ray trượt luôn luôn có khoảng trống này , ai lắp bi qua sẽ thấy.

em có từng tháo bạc đạn con lăn của hộp số harmonic và cái viên con lăn cuối cùng là bé hơn hẳn các viên còn lại và em cũng nghĩ rằng nó tạo khoảng trống cho việc bi lăn khi đảo chiều.


--- Em hiểu là  nếu xếp sát các bi lại với nhau lúc nào cũng chạm nhau thì khi đảo chiều sẽ bị rít , kẹt lại , lúc đó bi sẽ bị trượt ma sát , gây hư hỏng , vì lúc chưa hiểu tưởng thiếu bi và ráp đầy bi và cuối cùng bị rít và kết quả phải tháo ra bớt 1 -2 viên bi.

Khái niệm spacer ball là em có thể hiểu và đồng ý , còn 1/2 spacer ball trong sản phẩm là sự hiểu sai của bác vusvus mà thôi.

----------


## Ga con

Em có chút ý kiến.

- Vít me xài cỡ này rồi bi không mòn vài phần nghìn đến vài phần trăm mm thì gì em cũng chịu, đen đen thì mòn đến cả dzem. Cái dễ quan sát được là méo, không còn tròn nữa (đo nhiều chiều thấy khác nhau biết ngay). Bi mà bác đo bằng thước kẹp này phát hiện ra thì vứt hết là vừa. Em nói thật không đùa nhé, cái vụ này em làm thường xuyên, đi bằng panme xịn tối thiểu 1%mm, ngon thì dùng cây đo um. Không riêng gì em, tất cả các đội ráp máy cũ, sửa máy lại để bán đều làm thế, nếu không không pass qua nổi màn test rơ.

- Không cần phải lo chuyện bi cạ vào nhau. Khoảng cách giữa 2 viên bi lớn hơn rất nhiều so với khoảng cách giữa bi và rãnh vít me/nut, không có áp lực giữa các viên bi, nên lực cản giữa các viên bi rất nhỏ, như em thì em không quan tâm. Em từng tự thay bi vít me chính hãng NSK (hộp phụ tùng đi theo máy) cấp chính xác cỡ P hoặc UP nó cũng không phân biệt đâu là bi thường, đâu là spacer.

- Cái cây của bác có nút chặn bụi bằng teflon, để nguyên cái này thì rất khó bỏ bi vào, tháo ra thì phải đánh dấu để khi ráp lại đùng ngay vị trí cũ mới không bị lệch ren gây nặng (vặn lỏng 2 cái lục giác chìm trên đai ốc, đánh dấu miếng teflon xong lấy ra thôi). Kiểu này chỉ cần 1 viên bi lọt ra ngoài đường hồi (lúc ráp vào không đúng) là kẹt ngay chứ không rơi bi ra ngoài. Tốt nhất cứ bỏ teflon ra test trước, ổn mới ráp vào.

Thanks.

----------


## Ga con

> cây vitme của bác vút vút là dạng hồi bi ngoài nên lắp bi dễ dàng roài, tháo cái vòng hồi bi ra rồi thả bi vào từ từ, vừa thả vừa xoay là nó vô hết thoai .


Làm kiểu này hoàn toàn không ổn nhé bác. Khi rút cái đường hồi bi ra thì ngay lỗ nó rộng lên, bỏ bi vào xoay kẹt ngay đường vào rồi. Bác không đè vào thì bi lúc vào lúc không, thực tế rất khó vào vì gần như không có khe hở giữa vít - bi - nut. Ráp kiểu này không có mỡ bò nên xác suất trầy bi cao. Bác nào recommend kiểu này em nghi chưa tháo ráp vít me đó.

Đơn giản và hiệu quả nhất là tháo ra hết vệ sinh, xong ráp hồi bi vào, bôi mỡ trên rãnh, cho bi vào (dùng tua vít nhỏ có nam châm cho dễ đưa bi vào), đẩy bi sát nhau kín cả vòng. Xong đi kiếm 1  cái ống, hay cây, bằng gì cũng được (zin nó bằng nhựa hoặc giấy) có đường kính bằng chân vít me. Đút ống này vào nut cho khỏi rơi bi ra, xong cho vít me vào vặn, nó từ từ đẩy cái ống ra hết là xong. Xác suất thành công ngay 1 lần đạt trên 95%.

Thanks.

----------

duonghoang

----------


## hung1706

Em tháo lắp bi từ hồi còn làm sanh ziên chuyên yêu phá học. Đến giờ thì dám nói là chỉ mấy cây hồi bi internal em còn ngại, còn mấy cây external như NSK KX với double nut gì đó thì em phá ra thay bi hết rồi  :Big Grin: . Em Không đủ đồ nghề + không chuyên nên làm kiểu dã chiến, có đồ phụ kiện đi kèm theo thì ngon dồi. Em đã từng tiện cái trục lót để thả bi vào nhưng thua, do trình còi chưa đạt cảnh giới  :Smile: ))).

Theo kinh nghiệm dã chiến của em thì cái vòng phe chắn ngoài có luôn ren nên để đó dẫn hướng mà xoay từ từ (xoay theo chiều ren thì bi tự lọt vào khỏi phải ấn xuống, bót 1 tí thì ấn nhẹ, còn nặng thì ta lại xoay, từng sáng làm đến chiều tối thế nào cũng lọt vài hột mà haha). 

Thả bi vào từ đầu rồi xếp bi thì cho ít mỡ bò vào để bi nó khỏi rớt. Với trình còn tập tễnh phá khoa học thì khi đưa cây vitme vào thế nào cũng lọt ra ngoài hoặc rớt vài hột. Không tin cứ làm sẽ hiểu.

----------


## vusvus

> Why is the Spacer Ball required then? Ball Screw is spiral structure unlike Bearing, so
> retainer cannot be inserted between Balls. Because of this, Balls next to each other always
> contact, so Balls scrape all the time. This phenomenon is one of the reason to deteriorate
> the smooth movement （i.e. Torque ripple, hand-feeling）. It is effective to install Spacer
> Balls, which is slightly smaller than Load Balls to relieve this scrape. Spacer Balls play a
> role of retainer between Load Balls and dissolve scrape of Balls. Installing Spacer Balls are
> especially effective for oversized Ball Preload.
> Therefore, for precision positioning machine, Spacer Balls are usually used to avoid
> deteriorating smooth movement, even though Capacity and Rigidity decrease.


theo đoạn trên thì e bập bẹ dịch được là spacer ball có tác dụng tương đương vòng cách của bạc đạn, làm triệt tiêu ma sát của 2 viên bi cạnh nhau nên vụ 1:1 giữa spacer và load ball là bình thường bác ơi




> em tôn bác làm sư phụ ,


dạ e không dám, dù gì đi nữa thì bác vẫn là sư phụ  :Big Grin: 




> Bi mà bác đo bằng thước kẹp này phát hiện ra thì vứt hết là vừa


em đâu có đo bằng cây thước cùi mía này đâu bác, e chỉ dùng nó cặp viên bi lớn để viên nào lọt qua thì nhỏ hơn thôi, chứ có panme 0.001 em cũng chả dám đo

----------


## Ga con

Viên bi bác chắc bị méo hết rồi, cái đó em chắc chắn.

Góc này lọt nhưng góc kia không.

Cần thì em chỉ chỗ đi mua bi, nếu bác cần chính xác. Còn không cần chính xác thì cứ lắp vào thôi  :Big Grin: .

Thanks.

----------


## vusvus

> Viên bi bác chắc bị méo hết rồi, cái đó em chắc chắn.
> 
> Góc này lọt nhưng góc kia không.
> 
> Cần thì em chỉ chỗ đi mua bi, nếu bác cần chính xác. Còn không cần chính xác thì cứ lắp vào thôi .
> 
> Thanks.


mua bi ở đâu hả bác, bác chỉ e với e định mua thêm vài viên lắp vào

----------


## ducduy9104

> em chưa hiểu rõ bi bị kẹt vào đường hồi bi là thế nào, có phải nó là cái đoạn bỏ trống không có bi ở 2 đầu của nut không bác, e đâu có làm lọt viên bi nào trong đó đâu, vả lại cây vít me của e bây giờ nó bị kẹt theo chu kỳ (khoảng 1 vòng tuần hoàn bi), gọi là kẹt thôi chứ nó cũng không nặng tay hơn bình thường là bao.
> - 1 trang catalog của nsk 
> Đính kèm 21351
> - 1 tài liệu nội bộ của NSK về ballscrew có nói đến spacer ball
> Ball_Screw_Tutorial.pdf
> Đính kèm 21353


Theo cái dấu chấm thứ 2 trong cái tài liệu của bác vusvus thì người ta nói là khi có spacer ball thì load capacity của nó giảm 1/2 như vậy có thể khẳng định nó dùng 1/2 số bi là spacer (các hãng có dùng spacer hay không thì em ko biết).
Cái cây vít me của bác vusvus theo em thấy nó là hàng cũ rồi, dùng nát bét rồi nên giờ bi nó bằng nhau tất nên phân biệt viên nào spacer viên nào là load ball thì khó lắm ... thôi bỏ đi  :Big Grin: .
Còn cách lắp bi bác vusvus tham khảo cái link video này xem, họ chuyên làm bảo trì nên cũng có thể là cách lắp ok.

----------


## Ga con

Cách này làm thực tế với bi lớn (lúc đó chiều dày của return tube không đáng kể so với viên bi) thì rất OK.
Với viên bi nhỏ thì rất không ổn (thường tube bề dày khoảng 0.5-1mm, nhưng lỗ lắp rộng hơn gấp đôi viên bi), bi bị kẹt ngay chỗ bỏ bi vào.
@ bác Vusvus: không thay bi theo kiểu bỏ thêm nhé bác, lợi bất cập hại. Bỏ vào viên nào to đi trước, nên thay thì phải thay hết, nếu cũ tận dụng thì test viên nào không đạt bỏ đi thôi.

Bi thì mua ở Tạ Uyên có, thường nhỏ nhỏ này 1k/viên. Mà phải biết chính xác bi mới đi mua được (thường theo hệ inch, sai lệch khác nhau đến 0.x hoặc 0.0x um đối với bi precision), ngoài ra còn chọn loại bi dương để bù vào độ mòn do hoạt động...

Thanks.

----------

vusvus

----------


## ducduy9104

> Làm kiểu này hoàn toàn không ổn nhé bác. Khi rút cái đường hồi bi ra thì ngay lỗ nó rộng lên, bỏ bi vào xoay kẹt ngay đường vào rồi. Bác không đè vào thì bi lúc vào lúc không, thực tế rất khó vào vì gần như không có khe hở giữa vít - bi - nut. Ráp kiểu này không có mỡ bò nên xác suất trầy bi cao. Bác nào recommend kiểu này em nghi chưa tháo ráp vít me đó.
> 
> Đơn giản và hiệu quả nhất là tháo ra hết vệ sinh, xong ráp hồi bi vào, bôi mỡ trên rãnh, cho bi vào (dùng tua vít nhỏ có nam châm cho dễ đưa bi vào), đẩy bi sát nhau kín cả vòng. Xong đi kiếm 1  cái ống, hay cây, bằng gì cũng được (zin nó bằng nhựa hoặc giấy) có đường kính bằng chân vít me. Đút ống này vào nut cho khỏi rơi bi ra, xong cho vít me vào vặn, nó từ từ đẩy cái ống ra hết là xong. Xác suất thành công ngay 1 lần đạt trên 95%.
> 
> Thanks.


Cách này áp dụng khi vít me bác là loại cốt nhỏ hơn đưởng kính ren thôi, gặp loại nó mài ren âm xuống cốt thì chắc phải đem đi tiện cốt mới làm chiêu này được  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Bi thì mua Tạ Uyên nhé bác. Thường bi từ 3.2 - 4.8 (chính xác thì theo hệ inch mà tính) nó bán bịch 30k/100v. Nhỏ hơn thì ra q8 kiếm mấy con trượt tròn mua xong về trút bi ra xài. 
Cỡ bi of bác vú́t vút thì chắc có bịch 100v đấy

----------


## Nam CNC

mua bi riêng ở tạ Uyên thà đừng mua thì hơn , nếu kích thước tầm 3.17 mm thì mua ổ trượt tròn phi 20 mới chưa xài về tháo ra vừa nhiều bi mà chính xác , còn mua bi riêng nếu mua nhầm bi china thì bỏ xọt rác.


việc dùng spacer ball này , em đã đọc lại cái đoạn đó, việc hãng dùng spacer ball chỉ dành riêng cho trường hợp mượt hơn , êm hơn mà không đòi hỏi tải lớn vì dùng spacer ball đã giảm khả năng chịu tải trên số viên bi giảm 1/2 , do đó cái đoạn đó nó dùng "We somtimes" do đó nói dùng spacer ball là bình thường thì em không tin.

Em đã xem you tube , em đã từng mua 1 combo visme NSK chưa ráp còn nguyên trong bịch về tự ráp thế mà bi nó chỉ để có 1 bịch riêng chả phân biệt gì spacer ball hay  load ball , trong youtube thì nó chỉ có duy nhất cái khay bi , rồi cứ thế bỏ vào thôi chứ có phân biêt bi lớn nhỏ gì đâu , và bác vusvus chịu khó đọc thêm , NSK đưa ra 1 dòng sản phẩm mới dòng S1 để giải quyết vấn đề này , nó có 1 vòng đai nhựa cố định bi giống nhu trong ray SHS để giải quyết vấn đề này.

tất cả cái gì cũng có , nó là dạng option , ai chạy chậm chịu ồn thì chơi full tải , ai muốn êm mà giảm tải thì dùng spacer ball , còn êm , mượt và ngon thì dùng S1 , cũng giống như ray SHS và HSR vậy đó , dùng tới SHS thì nên nhìn lại cái túi của mình ( mua hàng ve chai thì giá như nhau , biết khôn thì sẽ biết lựa món gì )

----------

vusvus

----------


## thuhanoi

> Viên bi bác chắc bị méo hết rồi, cái đó em chắc chắn.
> 
> Góc này lọt nhưng góc kia không.
> 
> Cần thì em chỉ chỗ đi mua bi, nếu bác cần chính xác. Còn không cần chính xác thì cứ lắp vào thôi .
> 
> Thanks.


Nhưng tại sao nó lại là 26/26  :Big Grin: 
Thôi thì cứ lắp xen kẻ viên này viên kia đi

----------


## thehiena2

> Theo cái dấu chấm thứ 2 trong cái tài liệu của bác vusvus thì người ta nói là khi có spacer ball thì load capacity của nó giảm 1/2 như vậy có thể khẳng định nó dùng 1/2 số bi là spacer (các hãng có dùng spacer hay không thì em ko biết).
> Cái cây vít me của bác vusvus theo em thấy nó là hàng cũ rồi, dùng nát bét rồi nên giờ bi nó bằng nhau tất nên phân biệt viên nào spacer viên nào là load ball thì khó lắm ... thôi bỏ đi .
> Còn cách lắp bi bác vusvus tham khảo cái link video này xem, họ chuyên làm bảo trì nên cũng có thể là cách lắp ok.


công nhận phương pháp lắp bi kiểu ni nhanh và chính xác. hôm bửa phải bôi mở vào lắp lâu thật

----------

